# My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

He's looking for wheel suggestions (19's or 20's) so help me out with your ideas for style and also recommendations for offset. Photoshops would be cool too.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (TooLow1.8T)*

I'm not a photoshop guru, but I like the RS4 wheels:
http://www.hartmannwheels.com/...pos=3
In fact, I'll probably place an order by this time next week. I'll be going 18" though - the roads here aren't good enough for 19"+ IMHO.
Good luck to you two!









_Modified by GLI_Man at 7:57 PM 1-18-2006_


_Modified by GLI_Man at 7:58 PM 1-18-2006_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (GLI_Man)*

oh man, when you get those tires take pictures. I really curious to see what they look like...


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (Juaser)*

I'm a big fan of the new RS4 wheels, especially on the new A6. I added a healthy drop too, couldn't resist, sorry.










_Modified by TickTack at 4:52 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (TickTack)*

Awesome, thanks!














That all but cements it. Just waiting for the year end bonus... Hopefully it's more







than


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (TickTack)*

Thanks for the chop TickTack! That looks incredible! 
I think those would be more like 22s in the rear though...


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (TooLow1.8T)*

I wasn't really careful, just threw 'em on there. You get the idea








EDIT: Fixed up that rear wheel to give you a better idea.


_Modified by TickTack at 8:50 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (TickTack)*

Well, my budget and my city's roads are pushing me to 18s... And your pchop has me going in a different direction...


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (TickTack)*

Okay guys, I need your input.
I'm looking at buying the 18" B7 RS4 wheels from Hartmann:
http://forums.audiworld.com/c6a6/msgs/16867.phtml 
- 18 x 8.0 - is this the same width as the OEM 18"?
- Hartmann packages the 235/40 with their 18", while Audi's 18" option gives 245/40. I'm guess this is because the OEM is 8.5"?
- ET35 or ET42? I'm looking for a near-OEM look, but ET35 doesn't seem like it would look too extreme.
Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!










_Modified by GLI_Man at 9:47 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (GLI_Man)*

The Black 4.2 looks like it has highly-polished RS4 wheels. The ones by Harman look good, but don't look as spiffy. Maybe it's just a photo-shop thing. But I really like the high-polish look.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_...I really like the high-polish look.

Me too, just having difficulty with the price on them as they are forged. I think Matt, an advertizer in this forum, has them for ~$600 each for 19". The weight benefits aren't enough for me to justify the cost.
YMMV.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (GLI_Man)*

Any links to his website..or name of the company?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (jperryrocks)*

Last time he posted here, AFAIK:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2255145


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_The Black 4.2 looks like it has highly-polished RS4 wheels. The ones by Harman look good, but don't look as spiffy. Maybe it's just a photo-shop thing. But I really like the high-polish look.

I took them right off of this:


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (TickTack)*

Placed my order today with Hartmann (thanks, Ted!). Should have 'em here in a week.








EDIT:
B7 RS4 Replicas, 18"/cast, ET42, 245/40R18 Falken ZE-512s. 


_Modified by GLI_Man at 9:14 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## Yahh. (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: My Dad's new '06 4.2 S-line (GLI_Man)*

Just wantet to say that your fathers car looks great even without the new rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

